# Lineman dies in Milwaukee-8/03



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 28, 2003)

Not a tree worker, but the lesson learned applies to us.

He touched a truck working on powerlines. I've heard that the bottom arm of the boom was in contact.

 Any vehical working near power shall be concidered energized 

Dont touch the truck till it is away from any transmission lines.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> * Any vehical working near power shall be concidered energized
> 
> Dont touch the truck till it is away from any transmission lines. *



i beleive that would go for outriggers, pads, area around there ground contact (especially wet), other conductive paths.

Due to wet conditions, guys have been killed when running/ jumping to outrigger etc.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 29, 2003)

Inner city Milwaukee, or any large city, has it's ddrawbacks, but there is good work for good people there too.

It's the old 10% story, just that the population densities are so much greater that there are more of those 10% of jerks in innercity environs. 

I feel sorry for the good working folk who need to livethere or want to stay near family.

I'll work there any day, could not live there though, the loud music we have here (Darned craker punks are the problem in my neighborhood) is too much for me.


----------

